# Big Group Cole Slaw Question.



## smokeon (May 11, 2010)

I've got an event coming up and I want to be ready to serve 300 people pulled pork sandwiches with a side of beans and slaw.  I figure 1/4 lb each for pork, beans, and slaw.  

How many heads of cabbage would it take to make 75lbs of slaw?  One esitmate I came up with was 30 heads green cabbage and 8 heads red cabbage.  Does that sound right?  Seems like it'll be way too much.  If it's right, I need to get an order in now.  Event is in 2 weeks.


----------



## hernando (May 11, 2010)

Maybe I am doing my math wrong but based on the avg weight of a cabbagge head (3-4 #'s) this will give you 456 servings at a 1/4 lb.

to serve closer to 300 [email protected] .25 lb, you will need around 25 heads of cabbage (total) I would throw in an extra one or two heads. so you could go 22 Grn and 5 red.


Keep in mind, this doesn't inc. the weight of you wets. So you may not even need that much.


----------



## scarbelly (May 11, 2010)

Another thing to consider is if you are adding anything like carrots or any other items to the slaw - I served large groups before and one suggestion I have for you is to break it up into containers to serve 40 to 50 at a time
and only dress it when you put it out so it does not get soggy

Good luck with the gig


----------



## mballi3011 (May 11, 2010)

Hang on there I need....... I tired to do the math and I ran out of fingers and toes can I see yours too.......


----------



## smokeon (May 13, 2010)

Let me get this straight, you're asking to see the finger on an internet discussion board?  Be careful what you ask for.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Sorry, just my sick sense of humor.


----------

